# Double Posting Tips!



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

*Was this helpful?*​
Yes440.00%No660.00%


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I know this post doesn't belong anywhere on this forum but it seems like the Miscellaneous-General Discussion forum is the best place for it. I guess the admin can delete this if they want but at least some people will get the tip.

I've been seeing a lot of double posting and I'm sure the moderators are having fun going around deleting them and try to keep the forum organize.

So here is the tip: Don't refresh after hitting submit and you will not get a double post, or triple post. If the site does not response just wait a little and then go to cichlid-forum.com again, your post will post once. You can bookmark the site that way its quicker. I know it's a pain but I think the server is having some issues. So never hit refresh after hitting submit, that's the tip.

Thanks,

Boost


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can use the back arrow key instead of refresh. I have noticed my posts are always there already. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

You don't even have to hit back... just wait and your post will magically appear in front of you in a few seconds.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Patience is *THE* cure for many things, including double posting.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Edit to post below.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't even hit the refresh button or back button but I seem to get double sometimes even triple posts. I wait and nothing happens. Has some message instead of the usual click here to see your message. It's something to do with the server.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

bigcatsrus said:


> I don't even hit the refresh button or back button but I seem to get double sometimes even triple posts. I wait and nothing happens. Has some message instead of the usual click here to see your message. It's something to do with the server.


That's weird, I get the message sometimes too but as long as I don't hit refresh and go to the site again it's all good. BTW I'm using firefox, that might have something to do with it.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

LSBoost said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even hit the refresh button or back button but I seem to get double sometimes even triple posts. I wait and nothing happens. Has some message instead of the usual click here to see your message. It's something to do with the server.
> ...


It shouldn't matter what your using. Whatever is happening, it's getting frustrating.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Improvements are being worked on but will not be a quick fix. Meanwhile, I'm with LSBoost on this one...I only get multiple posts if I hit submit or refresh more than once. Back arrow works for me. My browser is Explorer.

There has also been a suggestion that it occurs only? more often? when the post is long or it takes a while for you to compose your reply. I have not verified since most of mine fall into those two categories, LOL.

Thanks for your patience :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm using safari.

Good to know its being looked at. Thanks DJRansome


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

OK I had that message pop up again, my post does get put up.

This is the message that I keep getting

*This website is temporarily unavailable. Please check back later.

Unfortunately there were no suitable nodes available to serve this request.*


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea I get that message all the time, your message is already posted when that happen. Just don't hit refresh.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

As said before, I don't and that's the frustrating part.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I am at work using Firefox and just did a double post. I, too, got a "server" message and when I returned to the site I had a double post. It would be nice if the Author could delete their own double post using the "Edit" feature.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh I see!, I should not hit the refresh button!


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

well i got a new one all to gether i use my cell phone 99% of the time cus i have a job that has me do bascly nothing all day and i leave double and triple post alot more then i would to admit one thing that could be done is admin give us the abilty to delet out own post that way when we double post we can fix it out self[/list]


----------

